# My betta art



## Muses47178 (Oct 16, 2016)

Hi all! I'm a colored pencil artist. Normally I draw people and animals but thought I would try a betta. I think it turned out pretty!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Breathtaking! You have incredible talent!


----------



## Muses47178 (Oct 16, 2016)

themamaj said:


> Breathtaking! You have incredible talent!




Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 16, 2016)

wow wow wow this is awesome!


----------



## Muses47178 (Oct 16, 2016)

LittleMan said:


> wow wow wow this is awesome!




Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frosty Fisher (Sep 16, 2016)

Omg I love it! Gorgeous drawing!


----------



## Muses47178 (Oct 16, 2016)

Frosty Fisher said:


> Omg I love it! Gorgeous drawing!




Thank you! I'm going to do a series of them and try to sell them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frosty Fisher (Sep 16, 2016)

Muses47178 said:


> Thank you! I'm going to do a series of them and try to sell them.


I would totally buy one if I had the money lol


----------



## Muses47178 (Oct 16, 2016)

Frosty Fisher said:


> I would totally buy one if I had the money lol




Lol. Well, let me know if your ever in the market. . I can understand not having the money. I just bought another aquarium, Now I'm broke!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frosty Fisher (Sep 16, 2016)

lol same xP


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Would you be willing to draw my fish? Price?


----------



## betta8 (Sep 9, 2016)

Wow! the drawing is amazing, you are so talented!
:thumbsup:


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 16, 2016)

Muses47178 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you have a PayPal account?
If not, it is very easy to set up, even sell them on eBay. I have an account, it's very easy.

Let us know, you may find yourself with alot of sales ! 

Sent from my XT1045 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muses47178 (Oct 16, 2016)

themamaj said:


> Would you be willing to draw my fish? Price?




Yup! . I just need good pics and price depends upon size. 8 x 10 $20, 11x14 $40, 12x16 $60, 16 x 20 $80. If doing multiples I give price breaks. I usually don't do below an 8x10.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

That's so awesome!


----------

